# Top Cat



## Top Cat (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi every one ! Just bought ourselves a Kontiki 640 1992 and just love it. Booked our first trip to the 80s Rewind concert Scone Palace Perth can't wait.Been thinking about a motor home for a few years. So we are new to the game.Looking forward to meeting up with  members and coming along to some meetings ."How do they work!I'm open to any good ideas that would help us enjoy our journeys. We stay in Central Scotland.Cheers Tommy & Jane.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome, as to the meets when you see the thread decide if it is near enough for you to go to and put your name down, mostly they don't have electric hook-up but if you have leisure batteries and if lucky solar panels then that is not a problem.  You will enjoy meeting the other members - our first meet was Ilfracombe last year and we loved it and go to as many as we can.  Happy travelling in 2014  :camper:  :fun:


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2014)

hi,:wave::welcome:


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 8, 2014)

*Info*



GinaRon said:


> Hello and welcome, as to the meets when you see the thread decide if it is near enough for you to go to and put your name down, mostly they don't have electric hook-up but if you have leisure batteries and if lucky solar panels then that is not a problem.  You will enjoy meeting the other members - our first meet was Ilfracombe last year and we loved it and go to as many as we can.  Happy travelling in 2014  :camper:  :fun:



  Thank's for the info will keep a look out cheers.


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hello*



yorkslass said:


> hi,:wave::welcome:



   Hello there !!


----------



## bluebullet47 (Jan 9, 2014)

Top Cat said:


> Hi every one ! Just bought ourselves a Kontiki 640 1992 and just love it. Booked our first trip to the 80s Rewind concert Scone Palace Perth can't wait.Been thinking about a motor home for a few years. So we are new to the game.Looking forward to meeting up with  members and coming along to some meetings ."How do they work!I'm open to any good ideas that would help us enjoy our journeys. We stay in Central Scotland.Cheers Tommy & Jane.



hello and welcome


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 9, 2014)

bluebullet47 said:


> hello and welcome



   Hi there :cheers:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 9, 2014)

Top Cat said:


> Hi every one ! Just bought ourselves a Kontiki 640 1992 and just love it. Booked our first trip to the 80s Rewind concert Scone Palace Perth can't wait.Been thinking about a motor home for a few years. So we are new to the game.Looking forward to meeting up with  members and coming along to some meetings ."How do they work!I'm open to any good ideas that would help us enjoy our journeys. We stay in Central Scotland.Cheers Tommy & Jane.



Not sure about the user name. Could you not just be 'Another high quality cat" rather than presuming to be in pole position?????

You'll enjoy it on here. Lots of very sensible people & some raving loonies.:welcome:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Not sure about the user name. Could you not just be 'Another high quality cat" rather than presuming to be in pole position?????



I wouldn't worry about it. IIRC 'Top Cat' was (still is?) a feline gangster!
John


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 9, 2014)

*T c*



Sharon the Cat said:


> Not sure about the user name. Could you not just be 'Another high quality cat" rather than presuming to be in pole position?????
> 
> You'll enjoy it on here. Lots of very sensible people & some raving loonies.:welcome:


 n


   My name is Tommy Christie been called T C all my life hence Top Cat . I have a web site Top Cat discounts .com have a look. Sorry for taken the shine of your name but that's life hope to meet up some time purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 10, 2014)

*T c*



Sharon the Cat said:


> Not sure about the user name. Could you not just be 'Another high quality cat" rather than presuming to be in pole position?????
> 
> You'll enjoy it on here. Lots of very sensible people & some raving loonies.:welcome:



 Hi there my name is Tommy Christie every body calls me T C hence Top Cat.Check my web site out Topcatdiscounts .com You never know we might meet up some where "purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" :cheers:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll let you off with TopCat then. 
I spent part of my childhood in Fintry, very fond memories of the days when the school holidays seemed to last for about 6 months in summer.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 10, 2014)

Top Cat said:


> Hi there my name is Tommy Christie every body calls me T C


Welcome :dog:, I bet you are pleased they didn't call you William, your whole life would have changed


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 12, 2014)

*TC*



Sharon the Cat said:


> I'll let you off with TopCat then.
> I spent part of my childhood in Fintry, very fond memories of the days when the school holidays seemed to last for about 6 months in summer.



 I stay about 20 min from Fintry nice area .


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 12, 2014)

*TC*



tezza33 said:


> Welcome :dog:, I bet you are pleased they didn't call you William, your whole life would have changed



 Hello,all i can say is i love change to me it's the spice of life .That's why i bought this motorhome for a change."Hope it's a good one" cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum and have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 13, 2014)

*Tc*



loulou said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum and have fun
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:



  Hi there hope to have a lot of fun she is just about ready to roll:fun:
  Have you done many trips in Scotland ?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Top Cat (Jan 16, 2014)

*TC*



loulou said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum and have fun
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:



 Cheers you too have a great season :cheers:


----------

